# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2016



## jonas_87 (1 Jul 2016 às 09:12)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera


----------



## lbpt (2 Jul 2016 às 22:57)

Amanhã possibilidade de boas trovoadas para sul do distrito de aveiro um pouco para o interior.
Vou caçar tempestades para a zona de santa comba dão.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jul 2016 às 00:55)

Boa noite,

Céu limpo. Noite agradável, vento a rodar para componente de Leste, a temperatura vai subindo e humidade vai descendo.

Sigo com *21,7ºC *e *57%* de humidade.

Vento de *NE 18km/h*, a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## guimeixen (3 Jul 2016 às 11:08)

Bom dia,

Vai subindo bem, já nos 30.0°C.


----------



## RamalhoMR (3 Jul 2016 às 12:30)

Boas
Bastante calor por Braga...ja acima dos 30C e com vento de Leste.

De olho e por curiosidade em saber a que valores chegara  hoje na minha Terra. ( Reguengos de Monsaraz ).. Sabendo, o que casa gasta por la........

Bom Domingo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jul 2016 às 12:51)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *19,3ºC*.
Muito calor, já com temperatura acima dos 30ºC. Neste momento *30,7ºC* com *38% *de Humidade. 

Vento seco de Leste / ENE a *23km/h.
*
Na praias mais fresco com temperatura a rondar os* 20/21ºC* e vento de *NNW. *


----------



## guimeixen (3 Jul 2016 às 13:03)

32.0ºC agora.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Jul 2016 às 13:24)

Boas,

isto hoje vai aquecer e de que maneira. Merelim seguia com quase 33ºC às 12:00H.


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2016 às 13:29)

Mas tem-se mantido algum vento, não sei se chegará aos 36º previstos. Vamos ver.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jul 2016 às 13:55)

Muito calor por aqui. Atuais *32,4ºC* com apenas *35%* de humidade.

Vento de *ENE* a *16km/h*


----------



## AJCS (3 Jul 2016 às 14:35)

Por cá é mais do mesmo.

Temp. está nos 31,5ºC vento de E 12 km/h.

Será o dia mais quente do ano?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Jul 2016 às 15:35)

36°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2016 às 16:33)

Braga Merelim do IPMA às 15h marcava 35.6º
A Davis do Agrupamento de Escolas Sa de Miranda já teve 37.5º
Que forno, felizmente as casas tinham arrefecido bem nos últimos dias.

Havia uma pequena polémica na cidade da feira do livro este ano ter passado para a Av.Central por ser eventualmente muito quente, também tiveram azar, hoje está mesmo para assar


----------



## james (3 Jul 2016 às 16:41)

Boa tarde. 

Dia mais quente do ano por aqui.  A minha estação regista 32 graus!


----------



## guimeixen (3 Jul 2016 às 18:21)

Já está a começar a baixar lentamente a temperatura.  35,5ºC agora.

Esta estação na Quinta de Capela nem sei o que está a fazer no Wunderground. Marcava isto às 18h


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2016 às 22:03)

Ainda nos 30ºC às 22 horas, tá bonito tá


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jul 2016 às 22:38)

Boas,

Mínima de *19,3ºC* . Rajada máxima* 51km/h* de ENE (10:09h)
A noite segue quente depois de uma tarde de muito calor, máxima de *33,3ºC* às 14:35h 

Neste momento *27,5ºC* com *58%* de humidade. Vento fraco de *NNW
*
A estação da Praia da Aguda a uns 6/7Km , segue com uns frescos *16,5ºC, *impressionante*. 

*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Jul 2016 às 22:57)

Sigo ainda com 28 °c muito calor venha a chuvinha sff

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jul 2016 às 00:10)

Está bonito isto. 


Daqui a meia horita estou na piscina do meu primo. Hoje qualquer movimento faz uma pessoa transpirar.


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2016 às 10:59)

A mínima aqui foi de 21º.
Esta manhã tem havido um desfile de altocumulus floccus, pequenos cúmulos de base bastante elevada ostentando um pequeno e bonito "véu" de virga


----------



## 1337 (4 Jul 2016 às 11:36)

Vince disse:


> A mínima aqui foi de 21º.
> Esta manhã tem havido um desfile de altocumulus floccus, pequenos cúmulos de base bastante elevada ostentando um pequeno e bonito "véu" de virga


Não é o tópico apropriado, mas achas que 4ª feira temos alguma hipótese de ver trovoada cá no alto Minho?


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jul 2016 às 14:06)

1337 disse:


> Não é o tópico apropriado, mas achas que 4ª feira temos alguma hipótese de ver trovoada cá no alto Minho?


As minhas esperanças estão depositadas na madrugada de quarta. Durante a tarde haverá muito potencial, os valores de CAPE são impressionantes, mas cá no litoral já sabemos como funciona. Mesmo com a previsão de chuva geralmente as células acabam por ficar retidas no  interior.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Jul 2016 às 14:24)

Ruipedroo disse:


> As minhas esperanças estão depositadas na madrugada de quarta. Durante a tarde haverá muito potencial, os valores de CAPE são impressionantes, mas cá no litoral já sabemos como funciona. Mesmo com a previsão de chuva geralmente as células acabam por ficar retidas no o interior.



O ano passado no dia 7 de junho a direção do vento a 500hpa era de SSE-SE, fantástica para elas virem do interior para o litoral, mas a maioria das vezes é sempre de SW. Já se sabe que elas não se vão formar no litoral e ao formarem-se no interior vão ainda mais para o interior. Outro dia em que elas se aproximaram do litoral foi no dia 21 de setembro de 2014 em que a direção do vento era de S-SSE.

Na quarta está previsto ser de S o que não é mau de todo mas podia ser melhor.


----------



## 1337 (4 Jul 2016 às 14:36)

guimeixen disse:


> O ano passado no dia 7 de junho a direção do vento a 500hpa era de SSE-SE, fantástica para elas virem do interior para o litoral, mas a maioria das vezes é sempre de SW. Já se sabe que elas não se vão formar no litoral e ao formarem-se no interior vão ainda mais para o interior. Outro dia em que elas se aproximaram do litoral foi no dia 21 de setembro de 2014 em que a direção do vento era de S-SSE.
> 
> Na quarta está previsto ser de S o que não é mau de todo mas podia ser melhor.


Ideal mesmo era vir de E, pois o Gerês forma trovoadas que por vezes chegam até nós. É como tu dizes, depende muito da direção do vento, de S já não é mau, mas se fosse SE ou E era perfeito.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jul 2016 às 15:23)

guimeixen disse:


> O ano passado no dia 7 de junho a direção do vento a 500hpa era de SSE-SE, fantástica para elas virem do interior para o litoral, mas a maioria das vezes é sempre de SW. Já se sabe que elas não se vão formar no litoral e ao formarem-se no interior vão ainda mais para o interior. Outro dia em que elas se aproximaram do litoral foi no dia 21 de setembro de 2014 em que a direção do vento era de S-SSE.
> 
> Na quarta está previsto ser de S o que não é mau de todo mas podia ser melhor.


É o que eu espero. O 26 de Julho de 2012 é um perfeito exemplo dessa situação. De madrugada, com ventos de SE nas camadas altas, tivemos boas trovoadas junto ao litoral. Chegou à tarde, as células explodiram no interior e seguiram caminho para N/NE. O Atlântico estraga-nos a festa ma maior parte das vezes. Depois há aquelas exceções em que temos potentes cut-offs a puxar todo o ar quente de SE, mas lá está, por vezes estamos vários anos sem as vermos.

------------------------

Neste momento céu pouco nublado. Está calor mas sem comparação com o dia de ontem.


----------



## WiiSky70 (4 Jul 2016 às 16:35)

Boa tarde . 

Parece que estão a formar-se algumas nuvens para E . 

Vamos lá ver se o tempo muda alguma coisa pois com estas temperaturas uma pessoa até se farta !


----------



## Snifa (4 Jul 2016 às 18:13)

Boas,

o dia de ontem foi bem quente aqui no Porto, registei  *33.5 ºc* de máxima 

Hoje mais fresco com máxima de *25.9 ºc* .

Neste momento 25.7 ºc , vento fraco e 64 %  de HR.

Ontem pelas 17:30 h quando me deslocava para o Porto vindo de Mogadouro, ali no IC 5 na zona da Vilariça, o carro chegou a marcar *38.5 ºc* 

Off- tópic, desde que abriram o túnel do Marão consigo fazer a viagem Porto para Mogadouro e vice-versa em cerca de duas horas,  isto andando sempre dentro dos limites de velocidade.

Saio de Mogadouro e venho pelo IC5 até ao alto do Pópulo e depois  A 4 até ao Porto, noto uma boa poupança de combustível, é claro que pago as portagens, mas mesmo assim é outra comodidade, segurança, rapidez, e menos desgaste para o carro.

É uma maravilha não ter que subir o IP4, por vezes atrás de camiões a 20 a hora.. ou descer quase sempre com o pé no travão.. 

Curiosidade: antes de entrar no túnel do Marão o carro media 34.5 ºc , a meio do túnel uns frescos 22.5 ºc


----------



## AJCS (4 Jul 2016 às 18:51)

Temp.max. 31,8 ºC
QNH 1013 mbar

O tráfego aéreo esta e ser desviado para evita a tempestade que se faz sentir próximo de Mirandela.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Jul 2016 às 23:05)

Células de hoje, na zona de Freixo de Espada à Cinta, vistas daqui. Estavam a cerca de 130 km de distância, por isso isto foi o melhor que consegui obter.




_DSC2800 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC2804 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr

Santuário do Sameiro e parte do Bom Jesus do Monte, vistos nesta segunda foto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jul 2016 às 23:10)

Boas ,

Por aqui máxima de *26,1ºC*, registada às 00:09h.

A noite segue bem fresca, mínima do dia *17,1ºC* com *90% *humidade.

Vento de SSW a *18km/h
*


----------



## james (4 Jul 2016 às 23:31)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Células de hoje, na zona de Freixo de Espada à Cinta, vistas daqui. Estavam a cerca de 130 km de distância, por isso isto foi o melhor que consegui obter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freixo de Espada À Cinta? 
Acho que a distância é maior aí de Braga.

Nesta altura , o Litoral Norte deve ser a zona mais  chata do país. Temos calor, mas não se passa nada, é só ver as torres a passar muito ao longe.
E nem uma depressão Atlântica para animar isto...


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Jul 2016 às 01:01)

james disse:


> Freixo de Espada À Cinta?
> Acho que a distância é maior aí de Braga.
> 
> Nesta altura , o Litoral Norte deve ser a zona mais  chata do país. Temos calor, mas não se passa nada, é só ver as torres a passar muito ao longe.
> E nem uma depressão Atlântica para animar isto...



O centro de Freixo fica mais longe obviamente, mas as células estavam mais ou menos a essa distância. Quanto ao esta zona ser chata, sim, ultimamente anda fraquinho, (que até é o normal nesta altura), mas penso que amanhã à noite poderá haver algo, mas vai ser a lotaria do costume. Infelizmente raramente dá para todos, até pode ocorrer aí uma bela trovoada e aqui eu estar a ver as estrelas, ou vice-versa. Anormal seria estarmos todos felizes com a animação meteorológica. O normal do nosso verão é esta monotonia.

Neste momento céu limpo e até está agradável lá fora.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jul 2016 às 08:22)

james disse:


> Freixo de Espada À Cinta?
> Acho que a distância é maior aí de Braga.
> 
> Nesta altura , o Litoral Norte deve ser a zona mais  chata do país. Temos calor, mas não se passa nada, é só ver as torres a passar muito ao longe.


Pois, mas nos outros meses têm quase sempre a animação toda, não podem pedir tudo!
Se bem que eu acho que desta vez a instabilidade poderá estender-se ao litoral norte.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jul 2016 às 11:16)

Bom dia.

Bom dia *calor*!  Mais um dia bem quente, até desagradável pela sensação de "calor húmido".

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, com alguma nebulosidade alta dispersa.
O vento sopra fraco de ENE.
No sábado a *Tmáx* não chegou aos 30ºC (*28,1ºC*), reservando o dia de domingo como o mais quente do ano até ao momento: *34,5ºC* de *Tmáx*.
Ontem a máxima ficou-se pelos *30,9ºC*.
*Hoje* seguimos já com *27,1ºC* e com *59%* de* Hr*.

Vamos lá aguardar pacientemente para ver se temos alguma trovoada. Com expectativa baixa (muito baixa até...) para não ter desilusões.


----------



## AJCS (5 Jul 2016 às 11:30)

Vince disse:


> A mínima aqui foi de 21º.
> Esta manhã tem havido um desfile de altocumulus floccus, pequenos cúmulos de base bastante elevada ostentando um pequeno e bonito "véu" de virga



Cá estão elas!


----------



## cookie (5 Jul 2016 às 12:09)

pareceu-me ouvir roncos ao longe... no sites de monitorização não aparece nada...

por VC manhã de nevoeiro que parece querer levantar. 
já recebi alertas de chuva via rain alarm que vai caindo ao longo da costa...


----------



## WiiSky70 (5 Jul 2016 às 14:34)

O tempo já está a querer mudar . Já se vem alguns cummolonimbus a desenvolver-se . 

Será que esta noite que a festa acontece ?


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2016 às 15:18)

Boas,

já se vêm pequenas células em crescimento, uma para SE, outra a SW e mais uma a Oeste 

24.3 ºc atuais.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Jul 2016 às 15:23)

Cumulus em crescimento a oeste, num dia de calor, estarei eu a ver bem??


----------



## cookie (5 Jul 2016 às 15:44)

Já chove na povoa de Varzim e estão 26graus. Pingas grossas, a típica chuva de verão.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (5 Jul 2016 às 16:08)

Cai agora um aguaceiro forte com pingas grossas!

Cheiro bastante intenso à terra.


----------



## jonas (5 Jul 2016 às 16:12)

Ceu muito nublado.
Pode ser que venha algo interssante!


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Jul 2016 às 16:15)

Já passou a célula. Base muito alta, bastantes cortinas de chuva mas não pingou por aqui. Neste momento vê-se boas torres em crescimento a E/SE.


----------



## jonas (5 Jul 2016 às 16:18)

Ja chove!
Pingas muito grossas!


----------



## WiiSky70 (5 Jul 2016 às 16:36)

Continuam a crescer nuvens na costa litoral !


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Jul 2016 às 19:36)

Que brutalidade de células a crescer no interior do país. Vejo daqui as torres. Mais logo ponho aqui as fotos.


----------



## lbpt (5 Jul 2016 às 20:09)

Até aqui de Espinho via altas torres, agora imaginem o que é estar a relatar a partir debaixo daquela célula.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jul 2016 às 21:33)

K bafo quente trovão por perto

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jul 2016 às 00:03)

Boas,

Mínima de *15,5ºC*. 

Durante a tarde chegaram a cair algumas pingas e avistavam-se para o interior grandes células. Máxima quente, *27,6ºC* pouco depois das 18h. 

Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei ao poente, nota-se alguma poeira na atmosfera a fazer de "filtro" ao disco solar. 





A noite segue algo abafada, temperatura a subir ligeiramente, atuais *22,5ºC* com *80% *de humidade. 

Vento fraco / brisa de Oeste.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2016 às 00:06)

Fotos do monstro que se formou hoje perto de Moimenta da Beira, vista a centenas de km's de distância:




_DSC2824 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC2826 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC2830 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr

Infelizmente mais uma vez muito afastadas, não permitindo ter grande qualidade nas fotos. Que amanhã ao menos estejam mais perto.


Neste momento céu com algumas nuvens e está uma bela noite, muito mais quente do que ontem.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jul 2016 às 00:47)

A temperatura vai subindo , *23,6ºC* 
São visíveis vários clarões para ESE


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2016 às 01:36)

Trovoada a SE. 



Muito longe diga-se, mas estou num sítio com vista decente para o quadrante sul.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2016 às 01:57)

Trovoada a formar-se na zona do Gerês. Já vi dois clarões. Ela anda aí!


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2016 às 02:35)

Chove por aqui!


----------



## Paelagius (6 Jul 2016 às 03:12)

Boa noite,

A luz falhou por um breve instante.


----------



## Paelagius (6 Jul 2016 às 03:20)

Uma chamada de atenção para Aveiro e Viana do Castelo.


----------



## Paelagius (6 Jul 2016 às 03:25)

Descarga entre Vila Praia de Ancora e Caminha. Alguém confirma?


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jul 2016 às 11:09)

Boas,

Aguaceiro por aqui 

Atuais *25,9ºC* com *71%* de humidade. Humidex *33,3ºC* 

Vento de Leste a *8km/h*


----------



## cookie (6 Jul 2016 às 11:14)

de manhã por VC sol e às 9:00 estavam 20 graus.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jul 2016 às 11:18)

Bom dia.

Ai esta caloraça! 
Ontem por aqui não dei conta de precipitação; já aqui ao lado em Monte Córdova, Santo Tirso, há relato de aguaceiro curto mas moderado; em Penafiel também mas aí já fraco (zona baixa da cidade).
Observei boas torres tanto para N como para SE\E.
Hoje o céu apresenta bastante nebulosidade alta e média. O vento sopra fraco a moderado de E.
Certamente que se o vento rodar para O nada veremos por cá, situação típica, em que as formações seguem para o interior.

A* Tmáx* de ontem foi de *31,2ºC*.

*Tmín* de *17,7ºC* pelas 06.32h.
A *Tatual* é de *28,1ºC* e *51%* de *Hr*.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jul 2016 às 11:43)

Célula de Oliveira do Bairro vista de Coimbra


----------



## cookie (6 Jul 2016 às 11:51)

arcozelo e madalena com ecos laranja


----------



## RamalhoMR (6 Jul 2016 às 12:11)

Boas

Choveu moderadamente por volta das 2 da manha em Gualtar, assim como ontem na parte da tarde também acabou por cair alguns aguaceiros.
De momento nebulosidade media e alta. Abafado,calor... pegajoso este tempo. Afff Esta horrível.

Esperar o desenrolar da tarde. Norte e Centro pintados de amarelo, devido a aguaceiros que podem ser de granizo e trovoadas. Hmmm e ver

Abraço a todos


----------



## supercell (6 Jul 2016 às 12:19)

Manhã nublada, mas agora dissipou-se tudo e está sol. Vamos ver se a tarde nos reserva alguma surpresa..


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jul 2016 às 12:32)

Calor com a humidade alta, tempo abafado.

Sigo com* 26,2ºC* e *79%* de humidade. Ponto de orvalho acima dos 22ºC 

Vento rodou para WNW fraco.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2016 às 12:46)

Boas, 

Autêntico forno hoje. Como já disseram, para além de calor, temos humidade. O céu apresenta algumas nuvens altas e está algo esbranquiçado. Típico tempo de trovoada.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2016 às 13:47)

Boa tarde,

por aqui também algo abafado com 26.5 ºc actuais e 68 % de HR. 

O IPMA colocou o Distrito do Porto em aviso amarelo por ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas por vezes com granizo, penso que a acontecerem serão mais no limite e interior do Distrito, não estou a ver isto com potencial para as trovoadas se chegarem aqui mais à faixa litoral (  Cidade do Porto incluída )


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2016 às 14:01)

Por volta da uma e meia da manhã comecei a ver clarões a SE muito difusos e amarelados. Notava-se que era muito longe mas quando fui ver fiquei impressionado. Estava a poucos km's a norte de Viseu. Nunca imaginava que se podia ver uma trovoada tão longínqua. 

A partir de agora a minha zona de seguimento passará a ser cerca de 2 km mais para norte (mudança de casa). Passar de uma casa sem vista para este para uma com vista não só para este mas também para a cidade de Braga deixa-me bastante satisfeito. Sempre desejei ter vista para este quadrante, tendo em consideração os meses quentes em que surgem trovoadas, maior parte longe mas tb não desgosto. 

A partir de hoje será muito comum verem fotos minhas com o Sameiro em plano de fundo. 


Entretanto a este começa a aparecer alguma acção.


----------



## WiiSky70 (6 Jul 2016 às 14:46)

Já "explodem" algumas nuvens na Praia de Matosinhos


----------



## Vince (6 Jul 2016 às 14:54)

Já há descargas no norte do distrito de Braga


----------



## jonas (6 Jul 2016 às 15:10)

Nuvens a formarem-se a E/NE!


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jul 2016 às 15:12)

Boas, 
Grande célula visível a sul; deve ser a que se encontra sobre Sernancelhe.
28,5ºC por aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2016 às 15:22)

Formou-se uma torre mesmo sobre Braga. Mas num instante se esfarrapou. Esperava já a esta hora ver umas boas formações a este mas para já nada.


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jul 2016 às 15:26)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Formou-se uma torre mesmo sobre Braga. Mas num instante se esfarrapou. Esperava já a esta hora ver umas boas formações a este mas para já nada.



Pois foi, estava crescer mesmo aqui em cima mas já se desfez.


----------



## martinus (6 Jul 2016 às 15:38)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por volta da uma e meia da manhã comecei a ver clarões a SE muito difusos e amarelados. Notava-se que era muito longe mas quando fui ver fiquei impressionado. Estava a poucos km's a norte de Viseu. Nunca imaginava que se podia ver uma trovoada tão longínqua.
> 
> A partir de agora a minha zona de seguimento passará a ser cerca de 2 km mais para norte (mudança de casa). Passar de uma casa sem vista para este para uma com vista não só para este mas também para a cidade de Braga deixa-me bastante satisfeito. Sempre desejei ter vista para este quadrante, tendo em consideração os meses quentes em que surgem trovoadas, maior parte longe mas tb não desgosto.
> 
> ...



Sobreposta? Espinho?


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2016 às 16:13)

martinus disse:


> Sobreposta? Espinho?



O local onde estou? Continua a ser Merelim.


Começa finalmente a aparecer algo no interior Norte, vamos ver como isto se desenvolve.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jul 2016 às 18:32)

Boa tarde,

Atuais *28,5ºC* com vento fraco de WNW. 
Está a crescer uma bela célula no interior a ESE / SE


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2016 às 19:18)

Formou-se uma trovoada no Alto Minho. Vê-se bem daqui a célula.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jul 2016 às 19:24)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Formou-se uma trovoada no Alto Minho. Vê-se bem daqui a célula.



Deve ser esta que vejo para Norte / NNE a mais de 100km de distância, fica uma foto da célula às 17:52h:




Radar:


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jul 2016 às 19:48)

Já dissipou um pouco. Mas continua a surgir alguma nebulosidade de desenvolvimento vertical. Não é de admirar se surgirem trovoadas nas próximas horas no litoral Norte e Centro.


----------



## james (6 Jul 2016 às 21:36)

Que forno que está, não sopra uma brisa! 

A esta hora, ainda 27 graus!


----------



## AJCS (6 Jul 2016 às 22:53)

Por cá ainda tenho 29,4ºC , acho que vou dormir no terraço


----------



## cookie (6 Jul 2016 às 23:47)

Raríssimas estas temperaturas por aqui, também rara a falta de sensação de humidade que é omnipresente e muito desagradável diga-se... por cá o dia foi maioritariamente solarengo, de vez em quando alguma nebulosidade mas um dia quente, abafado mesmo. Vi algumas células de respeito à E/SE pelas 18:00 sensivelmente.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (7 Jul 2016 às 00:01)

Noite muito quente e abafada, ainda com 24 graus!


----------



## Msilva (7 Jul 2016 às 11:42)

Tem estado um calor insuportável. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (7 Jul 2016 às 14:00)

Esta a levantar uma ventania!
Estao 29 graus!
O tempo esta algo abafado e muito desagradavel!


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2016 às 14:09)

Boa tarde, 

é visível uma torre ao longe na direcção da Serra da Freita, mas olhando ao radar está tudo muito estático, as células nascem, desenvolvem, e morrem praticamente no mesmo local, isto falando aqui para o Norte.

Sigo com 23.4 ºc , mais fresco que ontem.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jul 2016 às 14:12)

Boas,

hoje mais uma vez acordei todo a transpirar, sem conseguir dormir mais devido ao calor. Às 11:00 Merelim registava a temperatura mais alta da rede IPMA, com 30,1ºC, também com a ajuda da instabilidade no sul. Uma  hora depois era a zona mais quente juntamente com Vila Real. 


Neste momento céu pouco nublado. Vão crescendo algumas torres a este, imagem de marca das últimas tardes.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jul 2016 às 14:16)

Boas,

Tarde de céu limpo por aqui e nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a crescer para Leste / ESE, zona da Serra da Freita / Montemuro:

Neste momento estão *21,9ºC* e *81%* de Humidade. Vento de WSW a *13km/h*

Radar:






EDIT: Vejo também 3 torres a evoluir para NNE / Nordeste, já com bigornas a estenderem-se para sul.


----------



## guimeixen (7 Jul 2016 às 14:21)

Boa tarde,

Duas Cbs visíveis para NE e E.


----------



## Vince (7 Jul 2016 às 14:43)

A de NE é no Gerês, finalmente. Isto tem estado tão sovina para a gente que ontem nem o Gerês foi capaz de produzir uma trovoada decente


----------



## cookie (7 Jul 2016 às 14:50)

na aldeia do meu pai - na terra quente transmontana-, tínhamos um termómetro que num certo verão chegou aos 45 º à sombra e colou... dali foi direitinho para o lixo. quando eu era miúda os verões eram brutais em termos de calor, muito secos mas de vez em quando lá vinham grandes tempestades de verão com muita trovoada e chuvadas fortes. os invernos eram muito frios, mas esses continuam assim 

por VC dia de vento fraco, calor, de momento 29 graus. vejo ao longe essas nuvens que aparecem no radar.


----------



## jonas (7 Jul 2016 às 14:50)

Vejo duas belas torres para S/SE!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jul 2016 às 15:18)

Células da zona de Castro Daire / Vila Nova de Paiva ( 14:34h)


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2016 às 15:20)

Desenvolvimento imponente para ESE , belas células


----------



## WiiSky70 (7 Jul 2016 às 15:27)

Continuam a desenvolver se nuvens a S / SE . Será que é desta ?


----------



## jonas (7 Jul 2016 às 15:33)

WiiSky70 disse:


> Continuam a desenvolver se nuvens a S / SE . Será que é desta ?


Espero que sim!


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2016 às 15:35)

WiiSky70 disse:


> Continuam a desenvolver se nuvens a S / SE . Será que é desta ?



Duvido que cheguem mais aqui à faixa litoral, está tudo muito parado, eventualmente vão morrer naquela zona ou deslocar-se lentamente ao longo do interior.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jul 2016 às 15:37)




----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jul 2016 às 15:51)

Continua Imponente a célula a SE, com constantes torres a crescerem em volta.


----------



## jonas (7 Jul 2016 às 15:56)

Consigo ver torres para NE, talvez seja a celula que esta sobre Vila Real!


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jul 2016 às 16:06)

Todo o quadrante este preenchido por células. A de Viseu é um autêntico regalo para a vista.

Impressionante como está constantemente a ter "reactivações".


----------



## cookie (7 Jul 2016 às 17:19)

lá estão elas


----------



## jonas (7 Jul 2016 às 17:25)

Pode ser que venha qualquer coisa!


----------



## james (7 Jul 2016 às 18:21)

Estes cumulus - nimbus são bons para ser vistos ao longe, já não é mau...

O sistema montanhoso  que separa o Litoral Norte do Interior Norte funciona como uma barreira à penetracao da instabilidade no Litoral, que é gerada no  verão  no Interior Norte.
No resto do ano é o oposto.  Funciona como uma barreira à penetracao no interior das grandes depressões Atlânticas que varrem o Litoral Norte.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jul 2016 às 18:41)

Fotos de hoje:




_DSC2853 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC2859 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC2863 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC2868 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC2885 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC2869 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




_DSC2889 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (7 Jul 2016 às 21:50)

Já bem mais fresco que ontem a esta hora, ontem 28.5°C e hoje 24.0°C.
Belo pôr do sol com cirrus bem cor de rosa.

Uma pergunta se algum souber: uma coisa que reparei nos cirrus é que muitas vezes ao pôr do sol começam a ficar meios alaranjados e depois ficam cinzentos e muito menos visíveis para depois passarem a cor de rosa bem forte. Qual será a razão de isto acontecer? Porque não passam logo a cor de rosa?

Daqui a pouco coloco umas fotos a ilustrar o que disse.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2016 às 22:07)

Boas,

aspecto de parte da célula ( vista aqui do Porto/Marquês ) ali para os lados de Sabrosa e que  provocou estragos  avultados esta tarde:

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vil...ificios-e-afeta-vinha-em-sabrosa-5272126.html








Neste momento bem mais fresco  por aqui com 17.3 ºc actuas , 93 % de HR. ( horas de abrir as janelas para refrescar ) 

Há uma faixa de nuvens baixas /nevoeiro a avançar de Oeste.


----------



## cookie (7 Jul 2016 às 23:16)

Situação idêntica em vc de momento com algum vento, 19 graus e HR a 98%, bastante desagradável portanto...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jul 2016 às 23:17)

De facto está uma brisa marítima maravilhosa, até faz lembrar as noites que vou passar no verão a Esposende. Crucial para refrescar as casas.


----------



## qwerl (8 Jul 2016 às 00:36)

Boa noite,

O dia de ontem foi de céu pouco nublado, com belas formações nebulosas distantes, bastante agradável com uma máxima de *24,9ºC *na Praia da Aguda (sigo esta estação porque se encontra relativamente perto daqui e próxima ao mar, já que o meu sensor se estragou).

O mar hoje apresentou-se calmo e azul como há muito não o via, convidativo a um bom dia de praia

Ao fim da tarde entrou uma camada de nuvens baixas, que se mantém neste momento, com algum orvalho/morrinha leve. Está fresco lá fora, com* 17,3ºC*.


----------



## Paelagius (8 Jul 2016 às 00:59)

Boa noite,

Presença de nevoeiro nas margens da foz do Rio Douro.


----------



## Paelagius (8 Jul 2016 às 06:20)

Bom dia,

Está um nevoeiro desgraçado… Não se vê ponta!


----------



## guimeixen (8 Jul 2016 às 11:54)

guimeixen disse:


> Já bem mais fresco que ontem a esta hora, ontem 28.5°C e hoje 24.0°C.
> Belo pôr do sol com cirrus bem cor de rosa.
> 
> Uma pergunta se algum souber: uma coisa que reparei nos cirrus é que muitas vezes ao pôr do sol começam a ficar meios alaranjados e depois ficam cinzentos e muito menos visíveis para depois passarem a cor de rosa bem forte. Qual será a razão de isto acontecer? Porque não passam logo a cor de rosa?
> ...




Aqui estão as fotos do pôr do sol juntamente com os cirrus para mostrar o que eu pergunto em cima.




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


Este começou a ficar com a cor de cima para depois passar a cinzento e a seguir a um cor de rosa forte. Aqui nesta mostra já ele quase todo cinzento, já só com um bocado da cor inicial. Faz-me também lembrar um dragão este.




Cirrus at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cirrus at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cirrus at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cirrus at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cirrus at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cirrus at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

Aqui outro exemplo. Começaram com esta cor e depois ficaram cinzentos e a seguir cor de rosa como mostra a segunda foto.




Cirrus at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cirrus at sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Paelagius (8 Jul 2016 às 18:10)

Boa tarde,

De repente, levantou-se uma ventania por aqui.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jul 2016 às 18:26)

Boas,

Manhã fresca , mínima de *15ºC* acompanhado de nevoeiro bastante denso. Chegou a acumular *0,3mm* . Ao final da manhã o nevoeiro ficou apenas junto da costa, acabando depois por desaparecer.

Neste momento céu limpo, estão *22,1ºC* com *64%* de HR, vento moderado de NNW.

Foto que tirei ontem para ESE, célula que se desenvolveu na zona de Castro Daire, onde é possível ver um overshooting top :


----------



## dopedagain (8 Jul 2016 às 21:15)

Fim de tarde colorido por terras limianas


----------



## WiiSky70 (8 Jul 2016 às 21:47)

Boa noite .

Agora ficou mais fresco com um T.Atual de 18° e H.R de 88% em Salgueiros.


----------



## jonas (9 Jul 2016 às 11:16)

Bom dia,
Hoje esta muito já com 27 graus, com céu limpinho e vento fraco a moderado.
A mínima foi de 17.5 graus.


----------



## qwerl (10 Jul 2016 às 00:32)

Boa noite

O dia de hoje foi de céu limpo, com o nevoeiro a marcar presença na faixa costeira até ao fim da manhã. Durante a tarde a nortada moderada fez a sua aparição, e a Tmáxima foi de *21,6ºC* (dados da Praia da Aguda). Nestes dias de calor a faixa litoral é um autêntico oásis, a 5km para interior daqui a história já é completamente diferente 
Neste momento estão *16,5ºC*. Há zonas perto de Faro em que a temperatura é ainda de *31ºC*...


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Jul 2016 às 09:09)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *15,5ºC*. Agora céu limpo, algumas nuvens baixas para sul. Sigo com *19,7ºC* e *85%* de humidade, vento fraco de Oeste-Noroeste.

Foto tirada ontem pelas 15h na Praia de Valadares, nortada fraca por vezes moderada, a temperatura rondou os 21ºC




Ontem o nevoeiro nas praias aqui a Oeste, só consegui dissipar perto das 13h, hoje já é diferente:


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jul 2016 às 19:11)

Bom fim de tarde...

Por cá dia de céu limpo, com algum vento de O (média) que se tornou agradável, não permitindo uma subida maior das temperaturas - aliás amenizou bem a sensação de calor, permitindo abrir as portas e janelas da casa a meio da tarde, hora de maior calor normalmente.
Já ontem o calor foi mais marcado, com uma *Tmáx* de* 31,4ºC*.

*Tmín: 13,9ºC
Tmáx: 27,8ºC

Tatual: 22,1ºC
Hr: 62%
*​*Continuação de bom domingo e

VIVA PORTUGAL!!!
​*


----------



## WiiSky70 (10 Jul 2016 às 21:10)

E agora ficou bem fresco . T.Atual 17°


----------



## qwerl (11 Jul 2016 às 02:16)

Boa noite,

Por aqui a manhã foi de céu muito nublado, a tarde foi de céu pouco nublado com nortada fraca. Ao fim da tarde apareceu um nevoeiro muito denso que mal se via a 100 metros, e que ainda se mantém, embora menos denso. Dia fresco, com uma máxima de *22,1ºC *na Praia da Aguda.
Neste momento estão *16,1ºC
*


----------



## qwerl (11 Jul 2016 às 16:37)

Boa tarde,

Por cá o dia é de céu pouco nublado, com algumas nuvens altas dispersas. Nortada moderada e *21,0ºC*. Mar picado pela nortada e acastanhado, dia pouco agradável para praia.


----------



## guimeixen (11 Jul 2016 às 16:57)

Boa tarde,

Com a nuvens de manhã deu para observar umas belas irisações ou partes de uma coroa solar.

Algumas das fotos que tirei:




Parts of Solar Corona by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Parts of Solar Corona by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Parts of Solar Corona by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Parts of Solar Corona by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Parts of Solar Corona by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Parts of Solar Corona by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Parts of Solar Corona by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Parts of Solar Corona by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Parts of Solar Corona by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2016 às 22:15)

Boa noite.

E viva Portugal!!! 

Por cá de manhã o céu apresentou-se com nebulosidade mista (média e baixa).
O vento hoje soprou em geral de ONO, moderado com algumas rajadas.
Pela tarde o céu progressivamente foi limpando, aparecendo aqui e ali discreta nebulosidade alta.
O vento sopra agora fraco e o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado a limpo.
Em resumo: foi um bom dia para arrefecer as casas e o binómio corpo\mente (depois do "calor" do jogo de ontem) 

*Tmín: 11,3ºC
Tmáx: 24,7ºC

Tatual: 15,9ºC
Hr: 67%*​


----------



## Paelagius (11 Jul 2016 às 22:36)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bom dia,
> Ontem o nevoeiro nas praias aqui a Oeste, só consegui dissipar perto das 13h, hoje já é diferente:



Boa noite,

A quem o dizes… Ontem, Domingo, não se via nada. O nevoeiro persistiu até ao meio-dia e voltou por volta das cinco da tarde.


----------



## cookie (12 Jul 2016 às 00:36)

Pois é este julho mais parece um mix entre o junho e o agosto de outrora... ele é nortada, noites frias e bancos de nevoeiro junto à costa/praia... julho que é julho é um mês quente, o melhor do ano para veranear, mas pelos vistos isso era antes... bahhh

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (12 Jul 2016 às 13:39)

Boa tarde,

Por cá mais um dia de céu limpo. Nortada a acelerar, moderada com rajadas fortes, *20,1ºC* na Praia da Aguda. Mar picado.


----------



## WiiSky70 (12 Jul 2016 às 14:45)

Boas.

Tarde agradável para um passeio com uma brisa fresquinha . T.Atual de 21°


----------



## cookie (12 Jul 2016 às 16:20)

por VC não se pode com a nortada!!! horrivel mesmo! e o IPMA previa vento fraco de noroeste... parece que até a barraca abana!!
alguém tem ideia de como estará o vento no próximo sábado? segundo o que consegui apurar, a tendência será para diminuir certo?


----------



## qwerl (12 Jul 2016 às 16:53)

cookie disse:


> alguém tem ideia de como estará o vento no próximo sábado? segundo o que consegui apurar, a tendência será para diminuir certo?



A partir de amanhã a tendência é para a nortada diminuir e a temperatura aumentar. Segundo o meteociel a nortada deverá mesmo ser quase inexistente entre quinta e domingo, com os termómetros a ultrapassar os 30ºC mesmo no litoral e mínimas de mais de 20ºC

Voltando ao seguimento, mantém-se as mesmas condições meteorológicas do meu último post, nortada moderada a forte e *19,9ºC*. Algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Snifa (12 Jul 2016 às 17:46)

Boa tarde,

por aqui o dia começou fresco com mínima de *13.8 ºc* , a máxima foi de *20.8 ºc*.

Neste momento 19.8 ºc, 60% de HR, nortada moderada a forte e com rajadas,na praia até levanta a areia no ar com rajadas certamente acima dos 60 Km/h.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Jul 2016 às 20:29)

Boas,

Mínima foi de *15,2ºC*. Máxima de *21,7ºC*

Tarde ventosa, nortada moderada a forte, mais perto da costa, Francelos registou uma rajada máxima de *59,4 km/h* pelas 16h.

Panorâmica que tirei com o telemóvel, nuvens altas sobre o Porto:




Atuais *19,4ºC* com *61%* de humidade. Vento de NNW a soprar já mais fraco.


----------



## Snifa (12 Jul 2016 às 22:21)

Boas, 

A noite segue algo fresca com 16.4 c actuais e 78 % de HR, vento  22 km/h de NNW.

Mensagem enviada através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jul 2016 às 07:49)

Bom dia.

A noite\madrugada foi interessante. O vento fraco mas constante  permitiu uma atmosfera límpida, num céu imaculado, mesmo com a presença da lua. Uma linda coruja das torres sobrevoou durante bastante tempo a minha casa, obrigando-me a passar bons momentos de olhos postos para o alto a contemplar aquela plumagem branca, em contraste com o céu escuro - nesse tempo vi um lindo meteoro a brilhar por entre as imensas estrelas do firmamento...
O céu tem estado limpo ou praticamente limpo. apenas vejo neste momento discreta nebulosidade alta para N e bastantes "contrails", vulgo rastos ou jactos de aviões comerciais.
O vento está calmo, apenas leve brisa fresca a correr (e a refrescar a casa).

*Tmín: 9,1ºC

Tatual: 12,9ºC
Hr: 77%*​


----------



## cookie (13 Jul 2016 às 09:59)

qwerl disse:


> A partir de amanhã a tendência é para a nortada diminuir e a temperatura aumentar. Segundo o meteociel a nortada deverá mesmo ser quase inexistente entre quinta e domingo, com os termómetros a ultrapassar os 30ºC mesmo no litoral e mínimas de mais de 20ºC
> 
> Voltando ao seguimento, mantém-se as mesmas condições meteorológicas do meu último post, nortada moderada a forte e *19,9ºC*. Algumas nuvens altas.



obrigada!
hoje por VC já se nota o dia algo mais quente com, neste momento, 22 graus. para já vento fraco...


----------



## Snifa (13 Jul 2016 às 19:25)

Boa tarde, 

fresco o início do dia com mínima de *12.8 ºc* , a máxima foi de *25.5 ºc*.

Neste momento sigo com 23.5ºc , 58 % de HR, vento NW 17 Km/h.


----------



## Snifa (14 Jul 2016 às 08:43)

Bom dia, 

Lestada instalada, mínima de *18.5 ºc*.

Neste momento 20.8 ºc e 45 % hr, vento moderado de E/ENE.

Hoje vai aquecer bem


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jul 2016 às 09:38)

Bom dia,

Mínima quase tropical, *19,4ºC*. Noite e manhã de lestada moderada a forte.

Atuais *22ºC* com *46% *de humidade e vento de *ENE *a* 30km/h*, rajadas já foram aos *50km/h.
*
Como sempre nestas situações o litoral aquece muito mais rapidamente, efeito vento Fohn, assim já esta hora Praia da Aguda vai com* 25,7ºC*

Mapa do Wunderground
*





*
Aqueles *0ºC* é da estação de Francelos, relembro que apenas os dados velocidade e direção do vento estão a ser envidados.


----------



## cookie (14 Jul 2016 às 10:59)

por VC às 9:00 o termómetro já marcava 23 graus, estava bem abafado. 
De momento vento moderado de leste, embora esteja a dizer isto pelo que vejo das copas das árvores...


----------



## qwerl (14 Jul 2016 às 11:09)

Bom dia

Mas que sol abrasador por aqui, ainda não tinha sentido calor este ano como hoje... Praia da Aguda já leva *28,8ºC *
Mínima de 15.3ºC às 0h. A partir das 4h estabeleceu-se a lestada e a temperatura foi sempre a subir, e continua


----------



## qwerl (14 Jul 2016 às 12:12)

*30,3ºC*, mas que calor, vento muito fraco ainda de leste, sabe bem este calor depois de vários dias de nortada e tempo fresco.
Pelo que parece o litoral está a ganhar ao interior, *26,5ºC* em Grijó.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jul 2016 às 12:39)

Sigo com *26,6ºC* e *34%* de humidade. Vento de Leste moderado a trazer ar seco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jul 2016 às 13:48)

qwerl disse:


> *30,3ºC*, mas que calor, vento muito fraco ainda de leste, sabe bem este calor depois de vários dias de nortada e tempo fresco.
> Pelo que parece o litoral está a ganhar ao interior, *26,5ºC* em Grijó.



Nas praias de Valadares e Francelos pelas 13h e pouco, o termômetro do carro marcava 32ºC agora 23ºC. 

Nortada entrou em força, mar bastante picado!


----------



## cookie (14 Jul 2016 às 15:17)

muito calor por VC, não reparei na temperatura no exterior mas a sensação é de muito calor, abafadoooo!! por fim o verão!!

na garagem do trabalho o carro marcava uns estonteantes 25graus (é fechada, escura e fria).


----------



## Snifa (14 Jul 2016 às 17:35)

Boas, 

máxima de *30.6 ºc* 

Neste momento 26.5 ºc, 38 % HR, vento NW 15 Km/h.


----------



## WiiSky70 (14 Jul 2016 às 18:35)

Foi um dia com muito vento e calor (especialmente há tarde) junto há costa litoral . 

E só vai piorar


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jul 2016 às 21:17)

Boa noite,

O vento já rodou para Nordeste sopra fraco, mas o suficiente para trazer o cheiro a mato queimado. Talvez do incêndio da zona de Valongo 
A máxima foi de* 30,8ºC *

Agora sigo com* 27,3ºC* e *43%* de Humidade.


----------



## jonas (14 Jul 2016 às 21:25)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> O vento já rodou para Nordeste sopra fraco, mas o suficiente para trazer o cheiro a mato queimado. Talvez do incêndio da zona de Valongo
> A máxima foi de* 30,8ºC *
> ...


Que incendio?


----------



## qwerl (14 Jul 2016 às 21:32)

Boa noite

Apesar do calor intenso da manhã, a tarde foi muito diferente, com nortada moderada, mar picado e tempo mais fresco. A praia da Aguda registou uma máxima de *32,6ºC*, por volta das 13h19, no entanto nesse momento o vento rodou para noroeste e provocou uma descida de 10ºC em 15 minutos (!!!)

Neste momento estão *19,7ºC *e vento fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jul 2016 às 21:37)

jonas disse:


> Que incendio?



Ainda não localizei bem onde é.  Vejo uma coluna de fumo acastanhada para NNE / NE.
Já tenho a casa cheia de fumo!!

No site PROCIV, aparece este:
2016130103994  - PORTO GONDOMAR Rio Tinto Rio Tinto 2016.07.14 20:12 Mato


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jul 2016 às 00:32)

Boas,

Noite muito quente hoje pelo Porto. Vim há pouco da Baixa e não se podia! 
Neste momento ainda 24,3ºC por aqui; vai ser uma noite interessante...


----------



## Snifa (15 Jul 2016 às 08:37)

Bom dia, 

mínima tropical com *21.8 ºc* .

Neste momento 23.3 ºc, apenas 29 % de HR, vento Leste moderado com rajadas fortes.

Para sul bastante fumo do incêndio em Vale de Cambra  trazido pelo vento leste.


----------



## jonas (15 Jul 2016 às 09:09)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> mínima tropical com *21.8 ºc* .
> 
> ...


Como lhe parece o incendio dai?


----------



## jpmartins (15 Jul 2016 às 09:19)

Boa dia,
Por Oliveira do Bairro sigo com uns incríveis 26.0ºC. 
T.min.15.8ºC mas ás 5:00 já estavam 24ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2016 às 10:43)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a mínima tropical mais alta desde que tenho a estação, *22,4ºC* às 6:30h.  A manhã tem sido ventosa, vento seco de leste com rajadas. Rajada máxima de* 58km/h*.

Ainda bastante fumo no céu para sul, bem visível nesta imagem (8h) o fumo do incêndio de Vale Cambra a ser empurrado pelo vento de Leste:





Neste momento *25,5ºC* com *32% *de humidade e vento de ENE a *31km/h*


----------



## cookie (15 Jul 2016 às 10:54)

por VC noite quente com 21º, mas na senhora da hora às 22:30 o carro marcava 25º, bem mais quente portanto. 

Pelas 10:00 hoje em Vila do Conde já o termómetro marcava 27º, com vento moderado de leste, bem quente e seco.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jul 2016 às 11:41)

Épa , grande coluna de fumo visível na direcção da Freita, começou pequena e agora engrossou bem, outro incêndio a juntar ao de Vale de Cambra  cuja coluna também é visível daqui.

Dia complicado em perspetiva com toda esta secura e lestada.. 

Sigo com 26.5 ºc e apenas 24 % de HR.

Vento moderado com rajadas de E/ENE.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2016 às 11:50)

Foto que tirei ontem perto das 13h, nesta altura ainda com Lestada a entrar mar dentro 




Atuais *27,1ºC* com* 30%* de humidade e vento moderado de ENE.


----------



## jpmartins (15 Jul 2016 às 11:55)

Sigo com  30.4ºC e com 30% de humidade. Isto é pólvora para os incêndios


----------



## qwerl (15 Jul 2016 às 12:36)

Bom dia

*32,4ºC *por aqui, a 1km do mar, e a subir. Muito calor e fumo de incêndios por aqui, vai ultrapassar o dia de ontem sem dúvida, já não sentia calor assim há muito tempo


----------



## Snifa (15 Jul 2016 às 13:21)

Ambiente doentio, esta lestada está a puxar muito fumo dos incêndios, uma bruma de fumo paira sobre a Cidade.

Sigo com 30.2 ºc, 22 % de HR e vento moderado com rajadas de E/ENE.

A lestada está forte, a brisa do mar deverá entrar mais tarde que ontem..


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2016 às 13:27)

Nuvem de fumo invade a cidade do Porto, impressionante visto daqui! 

Foto que tirei com o tlm há instantes:




Sigo com *29,7ºC* e vento de ENE a* 22km/h*


----------



## CptRena (15 Jul 2016 às 13:28)

Que bafo. 34°C no Auriol que está na varanda.


----------



## qwerl (15 Jul 2016 às 13:29)

33,8ºC na Praia de Aguda e a subir ainda, atmosfera esbranquiçada devido ao fumo dos incêndios, impressionante como o litoral está a aquecer hoje


----------



## qwerl (15 Jul 2016 às 14:23)

*36,3ºC*, e a subir ainda, já não sentia calor assim desde 2010, onde é que isto vai parar 

Incrível o calor que se sente hoje à beira do mar, onde já vão os 32ºC previstos pelo IPMA, e continua a subir. Ambiente insuportável com o cheiro a incêndios, céu branco. O vento leste hoje está imparável


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2016 às 14:32)

Céu meio esbranquiçado .Visto daqui o mar parece um lago, impressionante o poder da estada hoje.

Sigo com *31,3ºC* e apenas *27%* de HR. Vento de ENE* 17km/h 
*


----------



## WiiSky70 (15 Jul 2016 às 14:43)

E continua a "tortura" deste calor insuportável 

33 º T.Ataul


----------



## Snifa (15 Jul 2016 às 16:08)

*33.2 ºc* e 22 % HR, Vento ENE 13 Km/h 

Coluna de fumo escura a NE do Porto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2016 às 16:20)

Dados atuais


----------



## Msilva (15 Jul 2016 às 16:23)

Está um calor insuportável em Barcelos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2016 às 20:37)

Boas,
A máxima foi de *33,9ºC *às 16:43h, altura em que a Lestada terminou e o vento rodou para Noroeste.

Algumas fotos que tirei pela hora do almoço, notável a nuvem de fumo que estava sobre Gaia e Porto:













O mar parecia mais um lago, vento de leste seco a eliminar todas as neblinas 




Neste momento ainda registo *30ºC *com* 31%* de HR e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## qwerl (15 Jul 2016 às 21:59)

Boa noite

A máxima ficou nos *36,3ºC*, dia muito quente por aqui, desde 2010 que esta zona não aquecia tanto, então da manhã/início da tarde nem se fala, e quanto mais próximo do mar maior o calor 

Neste momento muito mais agradável com* 21,1ºC*, mas o vento já está a rodar para leste por isso a tendência é para a temperatura voltar a subir. Talvez seja a 1ª noite tropical do ano por aqui


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jul 2016 às 22:57)

Boa noite,

Por aqui dia bastante quente.
Agora à noite a temperatura estava a descer e ia nos 26,8°C mas o vento virou para NE-E e agora subiu para os 27,2°C.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2016 às 23:57)

Boas,

A noite segue quente ainda com *28,2ºC* e *40%* de humidade.

Vento já virou para Nordeste. 

Em perspectiva mais uma mínima tropical.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jul 2016 às 01:49)

Atuais *24,8ºC* e vento de* Este 23km/h*, que vem que sabe este vento


----------



## Snifa (16 Jul 2016 às 08:56)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *22.3 ºc* 

Neste momento já 26.2 ºc, 30 % HR, vento E 19 Km/h.

Promete aquecer bem


----------



## james (16 Jul 2016 às 10:49)

Bom dia, 

Que calor já vai por aqui. Tatual de 30 graus 

Tmin: 18 graus 

Vendo os modelos, calor a perder de vista nas próximas 240 horas. 
Estamos no pino do verão.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jul 2016 às 11:14)

Brutal manhã de praia em Ofir, assim como deve estar em toda a costa. 

Só se está bem na água ou então debaixo do guarda sol.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jul 2016 às 00:01)

Boas,

Mais um dia de verão, mínima tropical *23,2ºC* ainda mais quente que a de ontem. 

Tarde espetacular de praia, apenas uma leve brisa soprava, mar calmo.  
Máxima foi de *31,8ºC* 

Agora sigo com *25,6ºC *e *39%* de Humidade. Vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jul 2016 às 00:48)

Boa noite.

Bem, está cá um calor...
Felizmente que as noites por aqui me trazem uma temperatura fresca, óptima para arrefecer a casa e permitir dormir com mais "qualidade".
Os dias, bem...os dias são quentes, muito quentes. A sucessão de temperaturas na casa dos 30ºC é assinalável.
Hoje (sábado) atingi a *Tmáx* do ano:* 35,1ºC*.
A *Tmín* foi de *14,2ºC*.

O dia foi excelente na praia: leve brisa a refrescar, o mar calmo, a temperatura da água bem melhor que ontem (real\sensação) - se tivéssemos bastantes destes dias bem que o Algarve tinha menos vizinhos nossos por lá. 

*Tatual: 17,2ºC
Hr: 55%
*​*Um bom domingo!*


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jul 2016 às 01:06)

A temperatura a descer lentamente, atuais *24,3ºC* com vento fraco de NNE.



Aristocrata disse:


> O dia foi excelente na praia: leve brisa a refrescar, o mar calmo, a temperatura da água bem melhor que ontem (real\sensação) - se tivéssemos bastantes destes dias bem que o Algarve tinha menos vizinhos nossos por lá.



Dias como o de hoje conta-se pelos dedos  num verão. De manhã o vento esteve leste soprava moderado e perto hora do almoço virou para SW / W muito fraco. Não chegou aparecer a nortada habitual para fazer descer as temperaturas.

Claro que com vento deste quadrante, a água do mar melhorou relativamente a ontem, talvez próxima dos 18ºC

Só vim da praia já passava das 20h, estava-se mesmo bem


----------



## qwerl (17 Jul 2016 às 01:28)

Boa noite

Mais um dia muito quente, no entanto um pouco mais fresco do que ontem, em que, recordo, foi registada uma máxima de *36,3ºC* na Praia da Aguda.
Hoje a máxima na mesma estação foi de *30,1ºC *às 9h37 , momento em que o vento rodou para SW e provocou uma queda na temperatura de 6º. Durante a tarde a temperatura tocou várias vezes neste valor sem contudo ultrapassá-lo.

Neste momento uns muito agradáveis *18,9ºC*, sabe tão bem este fresco depois de um dia tão quente


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jul 2016 às 07:08)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *20,2ºC* a terceira mínima tropical seguida.

Alguma neblina e fumo para Sul. Sigo com *21,4ºC* e vento de leste a *15km/h*


----------



## RamalhoMR (17 Jul 2016 às 12:28)

Boas
Calor e sufoco, palavras Reis nestes últimos dias aqui por Braga, assim como em todo o Pais. Ontem a máxima chegou aos *37C *e hoje por la caminha de novo.


O que me assusta são os valores previstos para os próximos dias em Reguengos visto que vou meia dúzia de dias visitar parte da famelga. *43C/44C* *( *este ultimo seguindo-me por Mourão ). Que mude...... que se assim for, e demasiado já
Bom domingo.
Abraço


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jul 2016 às 20:05)

Bom fim de dia.

Que calor...de novo!
De novo tive a *Tmáx* do ano (igual a ontem):* 35,1ºC*.
A *Tmín* foi de *14,5ºC*.
O céu apresenta-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco, ocasionalmente moderado, variável.
Há bastante fumo na atmosfera, fruto dos incontáveis incêndios que deflagram "espontaneamente" por estas terras fora...
Penso que também temos a presença de poeira africana.

No litoral o famoso nevoeiro já é uma realidade e, com isso, as temperaturas lá desceram para valores ""normais".


----------



## qwerl (17 Jul 2016 às 20:11)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de *16,5ºC *e a máxima *25ºC*
A manhã foi de nevoeiro, que gradualmente deu lugar ao sol. A tarde foi solarenga com vento fraco e agora ao fim da tarde regressou o nevoeiro, algo denso.
Tatual de *18.3ºC*


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jul 2016 às 20:20)

Nevoeiro a aparecer em Ofir após mais um fantástico dia de praia.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2016 às 20:25)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom fim de dia.
> 
> Que calor...de novo!
> De novo tive a *Tmáx* do ano (igual a ontem):* 35,1ºC*.
> ...




No Cabo Raso não estava nevoeiro, esteve apenas da parte da manhã, nessa imagem de satelite ve-se que não está sob nevoeiro.
Cá em baixo o nevoeiro atinge quase sempre  as praias a norte do Cabo da Roca, digamos que é uma fronteira muito bem definida em termos climáticos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jul 2016 às 20:32)

Boas ,

Por aqui a máxima foi de *26,8ºC* 

A tarde na praia foi bastante boa, temperatura agradável e vento fraco. Ao final da tarde começou a aparecer o nevoeiro para refrescar o ambiente.

Neste momento cá por cima, céu limpo e barra de nuvens baixas para oeste, sigo com *20,4ºC* e *85% *de humidade. Vento fraco variável entre WSW e WNW .


----------



## AJCS (17 Jul 2016 às 23:07)

Por cá teve um calor jeitoso que teve como consequência este cenário:

Tmax 34,1 ºC
Tmin 22,2 ºC
QNH 1012 mbar


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jul 2016 às 23:26)

Bom dia plo marco de canaveses    tive uma máxima de 38°c muito o valor atualmente registo 23°c ja em valongo

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (18 Jul 2016 às 01:01)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui, o céu está nublado e com algum nevoeiro. 

Tatual: 16 graus


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jul 2016 às 03:42)

Boas,

Noite de nevoeiro bem cerrado aqui por estas bandas. Estão uns refrescantes 15,7ºC.

Ontem à tarde esteve assim:



Summer Mist. Porto, 17-07-2016 by JoãoP74, no Flickr




Summer Mist. Porto, 17-07-2016 by JoãoP74, no Flickr




Summer Mist. Porto, 17-07-2016 by JoãoP74, no Flickr




Summer Mist. Porto, 17-07-2016 by JoãoP74, no Flickr




Summer Mist. Porto, 17-07-2016 by JoãoP74, no Flickr




Summer Mist. Porto, 17-07-2016 by JoãoP74, no Flickr


----------



## jonas (18 Jul 2016 às 11:54)

De repente esta a levantar cá um vento!


----------



## manchester (18 Jul 2016 às 12:46)

E aqui por Matosinhos, nas praias impera o nevoeiro e está vento do quadrante sul


----------



## Msilva (18 Jul 2016 às 18:36)

Ofir estava assim


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jul 2016 às 20:11)

Alguma nebulosidade a aparecer. Rumam a para O/NO em direcção à Galiza.


----------



## Snifa (18 Jul 2016 às 23:36)

Boa  noite, 

Nevoeiro  fechado neste  momento.

 Que rica  frescura para as casas, sigo com 17.3 actuais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jul 2016 às 00:22)

Boas,

Noite fresca com nevoeiro algo denso a correr, vento fraco de Sodueste 

Sigo com *15,8ºC *com *97%* de Humidade


----------



## cookie (19 Jul 2016 às 11:49)

domingo e segunda dias com nevoeiro e baixa acentuada da temperatura.
hoje amanheceu cinzento mas o ceu em VC já está azul. O vento de momento é fraco.

a ver vamos o que nos reserva o resto da semana.


----------



## guimeixen (21 Jul 2016 às 12:37)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã passaram por aqui estas nuvens e provocaram umas belas irisações:




Cloud irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cloud irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cloud irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cloud irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cloud irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cloud irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cloud irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cloud irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cloud irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jul 2016 às 22:18)

Boa noite,

Manhã com céu nublado, mínima de *18,4ºC*

Depois foi limpando, resto do dia com muito sol, a máxima chegou aos *25,5ºC*

Neste momento estão *23,8ºC* ; *66%* de humidade e vento de *NNE* a* 18km/h*


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Jul 2016 às 13:44)

Boa tarde,

Mínima tropical *20,9ºC* 

Agora sigo com *29,8ºC* e *42%* de humidade.

Vento fraco de Nordeste.  Para o interior vejo duas colunas de fumo


----------



## cookie (23 Jul 2016 às 17:51)

Isto é azar, por Aveiro nortada que não se pode... a última vez que aqui estive a mesma coisa... 25 graus e nortada, chego ao porto 38 graus e um bafo descomunal!! Azaaaaaarrrrr!!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Jul 2016 às 18:50)

Por cá já rondou os 34,1ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Jul 2016 às 00:58)

Boas,
Ontem a máxima foi de *30,7ºC*

A Noite segue quente ainda com* 26,1ºC* e vento de Leste a *18km/h 

*


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jul 2016 às 01:31)

Boa noite,
Por aqui ainda vamos com 25,3ºC... 
Pelas 23h00 estava na baixa a tomar café e suava...


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Jul 2016 às 05:44)

Boas,

Mínima tropical de *23,6ºC *

A temperatura já vai subindo, atuais *24,4ºC *e vento de *ENE* a *24km/h*


----------



## Snifa (24 Jul 2016 às 09:41)

Bom dia,

Lestada instalada, a mínima foi alta com *23,0 ºc*.

Neste momento já 27,0 ºc, 35 % de HR, vento ENE 28 Km/h.

Dia bem quente em perspectiva


----------



## Snifa (24 Jul 2016 às 10:24)

28.5 ºc , vento E 20 Km/h 

Neste momento cheira a mato queimado e há uma bruma fumarenta a vir de Leste. Olhando para  o interior há uma coluna de fumo ali para os lados de Valongo e com esta lestada vem para cima da Cidade.

Já não chegava o calor e ainda temos que suportar o cheiro a fumo


----------



## jonas (24 Jul 2016 às 10:37)

Snifa disse:


> 28.5 ºc , vento E 20 Km/h
> 
> Neste momento cheira a mato queimado e há uma bruma fumarenta a vir de Leste. Olhando para  o interior há uma coluna de fumo ali para os lados de Valongo e com esta lestada vem para cima da Cidade.
> 
> Já não chegava o calor e ainda temos que suportar o cheiro a fumo


Deve ser o de Recarei, já dominado!


----------



## Snifa (24 Jul 2016 às 10:52)

29.2 ºc,  mesmo com tudo fechado  já cheira a fumo dentro de casa.


----------



## jonas (24 Jul 2016 às 11:04)

Snifa disse:


> 29.2 ºc,  mesmo com tudo fechado  já cheira a fumo dentro de casa.


Ainda existe a coluna de fumo?


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jul 2016 às 11:23)

Bom dia,

Muito fumo por aqui, parece um dia de nevoeiro... a estação de Lordelo já marca 31,6ºC!


----------



## Snifa (24 Jul 2016 às 11:34)

jonas disse:


> Ainda existe a coluna de fumo?



Não é bem uma coluna agora, é mais muito fumo espalhado nos níveis baixos trazido pelo vento de Leste e que envolve a Cidade num "smog" doentio.

Entretanto para a zona a norte da Maia vão aparecendo algumas colunas de fumo, uma das quais bem escura..

29.8 ºc com Lestada moderada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Jul 2016 às 13:01)

Nas praias bem mais fresco, temperatura a rondar os *24ºC* com vento moderado de NNW.

Lá para cima mantém-se a lestada, a estação marca *31,8ºC 
*
Entretanto começou a tocar a sirene dos bombeiros de Valadares


----------



## AJCS (24 Jul 2016 às 13:20)

Hoje a T.mínima registada foi de 21,6ºC

Atualmente já está em 29,5ºC, muito provavelmente vai ultrapassar a máxima de ontem de 33,6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jul 2016 às 14:43)

Serra do Pilar com* 36,2 ºC* às 13h00...


----------



## RamalhoMR (24 Jul 2016 às 15:15)

Boas.

Calor por Braga e Incêndios em zonas circundantes. Vejo fumo por detrás do Sameiro  assim como fumo proveniente do incêndio dominado em Povoa de Lanhoso.E os meios aéreos a tomarem conta da situação também...não param. 

Resto de bom domingo


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Jul 2016 às 15:22)

RamalhoMR disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Calor por Braga e Incêndios em zonas circundantes. Vejo fumo por detrás do Sameiro  assim como fumo proveniente do incêndio dominado em Povoa de Lanhoso.E os meios aéreos a tomarem conta da situação também...não param.
> 
> Resto de bom domingo


Confirmo. Grande caloraça e vê-se bastante fumo em redor. 

Este mês de Julho vai ser sem dúvida relembrado mais tarde, um pouco como o de 2013, embora não tão grave, pelo menos por aqui. Nesse ano para além do calor diurno tinha também mínimas tropicais. Este ano graças a Deus tem refrescado bastante por aqui durante a noite.


----------



## jonas (24 Jul 2016 às 15:28)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Confirmo. Grande caloraça e vê-se bastante fumo em redor.
> 
> Este mês de Julho vai ser sem dúvida relembrado mais tarde, um pouco como o de 2013, embora não tão grave, pelo menos por aqui. Nesse ano para além do calor diurno tinha também mínimas tropicais. Este ano graças a Deus tem refrescado bastante por aqui durante a noite.


Como e que estao os incendios?


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Jul 2016 às 15:32)

jonas disse:


> Como e que estao os incendios?



Pelo menos o incêndio a este na zona da Póvoa de Lanhoso parece que foi extinguido, como referiu o user RamalhoMR.


----------



## RamalhoMR (24 Jul 2016 às 15:44)

jonas disse:


> Como e que estao os incendios?


O incêndio em Sobreposta ( Rio Mau ) continua activo. O tal responsável pela fumarada que vejo daqui de casa por detrás do Sameiro e onde os meios aéreos estao atacar forte e feio.
O de Conde e Gandarela  ( Guimarães ) esta em resolucao 

E ha um outro para os lados de Barcelos ( em Paradela ) que continua activo......


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Jul 2016 às 16:28)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Pelo menos o incêndio a este na zona da Póvoa de Lanhoso parece que foi extinguido, como referiu o user RamalhoMR.


Afinal voltou a aparecer grande nuvem de fumo a este, portanto houve reactivações.


----------



## RamalhoMR (24 Jul 2016 às 16:30)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Afinal voltou a aparecer grande nuvem de fumo a este, portanto houve reactivações.



Este (Sao Pedro )/Sao Mamede de Este.....segundo a Protecção Civil =(


----------



## AJCS (24 Jul 2016 às 17:43)

jonas disse:


> Como e que estao os incendios?



Ainda deve haver fogos ativos, apesar de na minha posição não ver sinais de incêndios, ainda escuto as comunicações rádio dos meios aéreos a operar aqui na zona.


----------



## Skizzo (24 Jul 2016 às 22:35)

Fui à foz agora já à hora de jantar e estavam menos 10ºC que na Ribeira (saí com 30,5ºC)

Entretanto já regressei, estão 28,4ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Jul 2016 às 23:25)

Boas ,

Dia muito quente a máxima foi de *33,2ºC
*
Neste momento ainda uns abafados *28,6ºC*, o vento já sopra de Leste fraco mas o suficiente para trazer o cheiro a mato queimado dos incêndios desta tarde. 

A estação da Praia da Aguda a poucos quilômetros , segue com uns frescos* 17,2ºC*


----------



## Snifa (24 Jul 2016 às 23:35)

Boas,

Por aqui ainda  calor com 26.8°C e cheiro a mato queimado trazido  por uma aragem de  Leste.

A máxima foi de 33.4°C.


----------



## guimeixen (25 Jul 2016 às 00:17)

Ao chegar agora a Braga pela A11 deu para ver uma grande nuvem de fumo sobre a cidade e também um incêndio por trás do Bom Jesus.

Agora estão 26,1°C e amanhã promete ser um dia mais quente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Jul 2016 às 00:37)

Impressionante a camada de fumo que se instalou por aqui, parece nevoeiro.

Intenso cheiro a queimado dentro de casa...

Sigo com *26,7ºC* e vento de *ENE 11km/h*


----------



## Snifa (25 Jul 2016 às 09:14)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *21.9 ºc*. 

Neste momento grande caloraça já com 28.7 ºc e vento E 13 Km/h.


----------



## jonas (25 Jul 2016 às 09:21)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Impressionante a camada de fumo que se instalou por aqui, parece nevoeiro.
> 
> Intenso cheiro a queimado dentro de casa...
> 
> Sigo com *26,7ºC* e vento de *ENE 11km/h*


Deve ter sido do incendio no olival em gaia


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Jul 2016 às 09:23)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a mínima foi de *23,4ºC* , a sexta mínima tropical este ano.

Agora com vento de leste fraco a temperatura vai subindo rapidamente, sigo com *28,3ºC *e *44%* de humidade.


----------



## Snifa (25 Jul 2016 às 10:12)

Isto vai bonito vai, a esta hora e sigo já com* 30.0 ºc* 

Vento E : 15 Km/h.


----------



## criz0r (25 Jul 2016 às 10:47)

30ºC no Porto a esta hora é obra Snifa! Estou curioso para ver até onde chega..


----------



## Snifa (25 Jul 2016 às 10:52)

criz0r disse:


> 30ºC no Porto a esta hora é obra Snifa! Estou curioso para ver até onde chega..



Deverá subir mais um pouco mas também acho que a brisa vai entrar mais cedo hoje pois a lestada não está tão intensa como ontem..

*31.2 ºc* neste momento 

*31.7 ºc* no ISEP:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

De facto e para uma Cidade litoral como o Porto é bastante calor para esta hora, coisas do vento de Leste


----------



## criz0r (25 Jul 2016 às 11:07)

Pelas 8h a Serra do Pilar já seguia com 28,8ºC, gostava de saber em Massarelos..


----------



## Snifa (25 Jul 2016 às 11:48)

Mais um pouco e bato a máxima de ontem, sigo com *33.2 ºc* , está insuportável lá fora  

Vento ENE: 11 Km/h.

ISEP: *34.1 ºC *

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/


----------



## james (25 Jul 2016 às 11:59)

Mais um dia com muito calor por aqui!

Sigo com 32 graus! 

Tmin: 18 graus ( por aqui, deve ser das poucas zonas do país ainda sem mínimas tropicais)


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Jul 2016 às 13:03)

Máxima ainda mais alta do que ontem, *33,5ºC* às 11:44h.

Agora o vento já sopra de WSW a temperatura desceu ligeiramente, sigo com *30,1ºC *e* 48%* de humidade.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jul 2016 às 13:03)

38 °c 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (25 Jul 2016 às 13:06)

Máxima do ano por aqui com *34.8 ºc*  

Neste momento 34.4 ºc .


----------



## jonas (25 Jul 2016 às 13:33)

Por aqui 36.5 graus!


----------



## Skizzo (25 Jul 2016 às 14:43)

Máxima de 37,4ºC. Agora 35,6ºC


----------



## RamalhoMR (25 Jul 2016 às 15:00)

Que inferno hoje. Braga registava *35.7C* as 12:00 ( *estação de Merelim/IPMA* ) portanto no centro da cidade, deve de estar ainda mais quente ( ah que contar múltiplos factores como poluição, alcatrão, betão e ão ão ão  etc etc etc )


----------



## james (25 Jul 2016 às 15:21)

Por aqui,  a temperatura mantém - se firme nos 32 graus.  É, sem dúvida, um dos dias mais quentes do ano. 
E assim vai este verão extremamente quente e seco, a caminho dos 40 dias sem precipitação ( nada normal por aqui, nem no verão, diga - se de passagem) .


----------



## 1337 (25 Jul 2016 às 15:35)

Por Ponte de Lima estão 37.5ºC, que torra incrível


----------



## jonas (25 Jul 2016 às 15:43)

Por aqui 38.5 graus QUE BRASA!


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jul 2016 às 15:55)

Boa tarde.

Muito calor por estas bandas, no seguimento de dias bem quentes (e noites igualmente quentes).
Hoje bati a *Tmáx do ano* que se registou ontem: *35,2ºC*.
*Hoje* o termómetro já foi aos *36,8ºC* pelas 14.24h.
Para este planalto é de facto muito quente, temperaturas que não são atingidas todos os anos.
Pela noite a *Tmín* foi de *17,3ºC* ás 05.13h.
O céu permanece limpo (tem estado assim este dias) com excelente visibilidade.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado, agora de NO.

*Tatual: 35,2ºC
Hr: 29%*​
*Viva o verão!*


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Jul 2016 às 16:03)

Mais um dia de muito calor. Inferno autêntico. Tudo a arder aqui em volta.


----------



## AJCS (25 Jul 2016 às 16:26)

Por cá com 34,6ºC e muitos incêndios.

Tirado à minutos.


----------



## AJCS (25 Jul 2016 às 17:07)

Felizmente chegou a cavalaria.
Sigo com 35,2ºC


----------



## jonas (25 Jul 2016 às 23:46)

Finalmente de volta a casa depois de um bom filme no cinema!
Sigo com 23 graus.
Noite bem quente que se avizinha!


----------



## AJCS (26 Jul 2016 às 04:01)

A esta hora ainda estão 22,2ºC


----------



## Snifa (26 Jul 2016 às 09:06)

Bom dia, 

finalmente mais frescura e humidade, mínima de *18.8 ºc* .

Neste momento 22.7 ºc , 74 % HR e vento fraco de direcção variável.


----------



## AJCS (26 Jul 2016 às 09:24)

Por cá vai estar igual a ontem.
Mínima foi de 20.8ºC HR 57%

Neste momento já vai com 24,5ºC

Outra torradeira!!!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jul 2016 às 12:18)

Boas,

Ambiente mais fresco, ainda assim a mínima foi quase tropical* 19,7ºC*

Vento fraco de Oeste / WSW, sigo com *23,5ºC*


----------



## jonas (26 Jul 2016 às 12:21)

Sigo com 30 graus.( de acordo com o termometro do carro)


----------



## jonas (27 Jul 2016 às 10:06)

Dia de ceu limpinho e calor, tipico de verao!
Vento de nordeste fraco.


----------



## AJCS (27 Jul 2016 às 11:03)

Já vai com 26,7ºC e HR 60%
QNH 1014 mbar
Mínima foi de 20.4ºC

Outro dia de calor.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jul 2016 às 17:30)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a mínima foi *16,2ºC*, bem mais fresca que as dos últimos dias.

Céu limpo. Neste momento registo *30ºC* com *49%* de humidade. 

Vento sopra fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jul 2016 às 22:23)

Boa noite,

depois da descida significativa de temperatura ontem, hoje o dia voltou a ser quente. 

De manhã estava fresco com muita humidade, neblinas e nevoeiros.

Por aqui mínima de *15.7 ºc *e máxima *30.0 ºc*.

Neste momento 23.8 ºc, Vento fraco e 68 % de HR.

Há um cheiro intenso a mato queimado, aliás olhando ao céu nocturno consegue-se ver bem bastante fumo que vem de N/NE, presumo que seja do incêndio na Trofa que tem enchido a Cidade de fumo desde o fim da tarde..


----------



## Intruso (27 Jul 2016 às 23:45)

Snifa disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> depois da descida significativa de temperatura ontem, hoje o dia voltou a ser quente.
> 
> ...


O fumo é mesmo da Trofa, mais precisamente do incêndio em São Gens - Alvarelhos. O combate não esteve nada fácil devido à falta de limpeza da mata, bem como devido ao declive.


----------



## james (28 Jul 2016 às 00:58)

Que noite quente está por aqui... 

Levantou - se o vento de NE e a temperatura disparou, já vai nos 25 graus... 

Sente - se mesmo um bafo quente a bater na cara...


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jul 2016 às 07:07)

Bom dia,

Amanhecer fresco, com alguma neblina presente no horizonte.

Neste momento *18,3ºC *com *86%* de humidade. Corre uma brisa de Sudoeste.


----------



## jonas (28 Jul 2016 às 11:06)

Bom dia,
Nao sei que temperatura esta, mas hoje vai ser  bem mais quente do que ontem!
Vento fraco a moderado de oeste.


----------



## jonas (28 Jul 2016 às 12:24)

Esta-se a levantar ca um vento!
Pelo termometro do carro estao 32 graus!


----------



## Snifa (28 Jul 2016 às 18:58)

Boas,

mais um dia quente 

Por aqui mínima de *19.2 ºc* e máxima de *31.1 ºc* .

Neste momento 30.5 ºc , vento NW 9 Km/h e 41 % de HR.

De manhã alguma frescura e humidade com uma aragem de SW  que até dá a sensação que a máxima não irá ultrapassar os 25/26ºc, mas o  certo é que depois aquece bem durante a tarde.

A esta hora ainda está bastante calor.


----------



## qwerl (28 Jul 2016 às 22:40)

Boa noite,

Por aqui os últimos dias (especialmente o fim de semana) têm sido de calor, à semelhança do resto do país, com vários dias com temperaturas máximas a rondar os 30º,

No entanto junto ao mar ainda não houve noites tropicais, os dias são quentes mas as noites são frescas com temperaturas mínimas a rondar os 17/18ºC

O dia de hoje foi de sol e tempo ameno. A máxima da estação da Aguda que está junto ao mar foi de *24,7ºC *e a mínima de *15,6ºC *.Neste momento está fresco com* 17,8ºC*.

Nota também para o facto de não ter chovido mais desde o dia 17 de Junho, ou seja, já são 41 dias sem chover, mas para já nada de preocupante dado o inverno bem regado. No entanto não deixa de ser um dado curioso porque mesmo no verão não costumamos ficar tantos dias seguidos sem chover no litoral norte


----------



## jonas (29 Jul 2016 às 11:20)

Bom dia,
Muito calor, ja com 28,5 graus!
E interssante o ipma previa menos calor hoje relativamente a ontem, e hoje esta mais calor do que ontem!


----------



## jonas (29 Jul 2016 às 12:05)

Isto hoje esta do pior ja com 31 graus!(pelo termometro do carro)
Noto tambem que esta a levantar o vento!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (29 Jul 2016 às 16:15)

34 °c e aproveitar as próximas noites para refrescar a casa

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (30 Jul 2016 às 08:07)

Bom dia!

Céu completamente encoberto pelo Porto neste momento. 16,4ºC e algum vento. Está fresquinho, uma maravilha!


----------



## Paelagius (30 Jul 2016 às 13:41)

Boa tarde,

Imenso vento por cá.


----------



## CptRena (30 Jul 2016 às 13:43)

Tudo encoberto, algum chuvisco em algumas zonas, e uma sulada com rajadas de respeito.


----------



## guimeixen (30 Jul 2016 às 13:48)

Boa tarde,

Céu encoberto e está-se muito melhor hoje com ainda 22,7ºC.


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Jul 2016 às 14:25)

Que dia maravilhoso para refrescar as casas. Céu encoberto com algum vento.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Jul 2016 às 14:49)

Boas,
Por aqui continua o céu completamente encoberto. A temperatura mantém-se bem baixa, apenas 17,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## qwerl (30 Jul 2016 às 21:00)

Boas

Dia fresco e de céu encoberto com uma máxima de* 22ºC* na Praia da Aguda (penso no entanto que terá sido menos por aqui dado que o sol nunca chegou a abrir).

Durante a manhã houve vento moderado com algumas rajadas interessantes de sul, que foi abrandando
ao longo da tarde. A estação de Grijó (mais próxima com dados do vento) registou uma rajada máxima de 34km/h durante a manhã.

Neste momento chuvisca, vento muito fraco e estão *17,2ºC*. As estações em redor não registam qualquer acumulado para já. Tempo fechado. Humidade relativa nos *94%*


----------



## RamalhoMR (31 Jul 2016 às 13:51)

Boas tardes e Bom Domingo.
Por Braga sol  e mais quente em relação ao dia de ontem em que a nebulosidade baixa marcou presença , assim como o nevoeiro ( deu para refrescar a casa  )

E de aproveitar visto que o Agosto esta ai a arrebentar e....vai estalar de novo

Enquanto o pessoal que andava pelo o Bom Jesus era na procura de Pokemons e Pokebolas e bla bla bla, eu andei entretido na fotografia  ( telemovel ). O nevoeiro deu aquele toque especial







Abraço


----------

